# Will the Flying Sub ever get a re release ?



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello guys,will the 1/32 Flying Sub be re released or is that it ? I missed the chance of a purchase initially and failed to grab the opportunity to pick one up when Modelzone went under. I dallied too long before I made my mind up and they disappeared off the shelves.
The only thing I can find online here in the UK is the add on with the landing gear and that is selling for £50 to £60 !!
If Mr Moebius is reading this , please please re release the kit.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow! Didn't know they were scarce. Glad I sat on mine and didn't start it yet. Moebius should re-release them eventually. Especially if in great demand.

I have the Flying Sub and the large scale Seaview staring at me on my build pile. Hmmmmm, better just hold on to them before I consider building them!

MBZ


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There are still many of them out there sitting on hobby shop shelves (at least here in the US). I picked up yet another one just a few weeks ago.

You might want to check with some of the US online hobby retailers to see if they have any in stock and would be able to ship overseas.


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys,I have looked at some US retailers but the cost of the postage is usually equal to the cost of the model 

Paul


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Just found one on E-bay,

Tucson, Arizona, United States,

US $200.00
Without postage !!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I was hoping for the TV Seaview to be re-released but I seem to recall reading somewhere they have no plans to ever re-release it. Basically it needed to be grabbed when it was out. The Flying Sub, on the other hand, they did not say anything about so I am guessing it is always a possibility.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

It would be an extremely poor business plan indeed if Moebius didn't re-release their kits for as long as they hold the license. Taking kits out of the stores for a while and then re-releasing them is a sound strategy as it keeps Moebius cycling through their offerings and keeps the kits relatively "fresh" in the stores and in new buyers' minds. And it's not just Moebius's say, they are just the licensee. The Fantasy Worlds people have an even bigger say in what gets released and what doesn't, and believe me, they're not going to pass up profits, either. The TV Seaview will be re-released, as will the Flying Sub, you can be sure of it. So will everything that has a chance of selling. They just need to wait until there is enough interest to warrant manufacturing some volume. Yes, the EBay Greedoids will be asking fortunes for the kits that are on hiatus. And idiots will pay those prices, too, and then kick themselves in two or three years time when they could have had four of them (possibly with corrections) for the same price. Or one of them and all the aftermarket accessories to go with them. Just be patient. It took 50 years to get them the first time. Another year or two is nothing.


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Paul,

Try Model Empire In Milwaukee. I believe they have at least one in stock!

modelempireusa.com


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

starseeker said:


> It would be an extremely poor business plan indeed if Moebius didn't re-release their kits for as long as they hold the license. Taking kits out of the stores for a while and then re-releasing them is a sound strategy as it keeps Moebius cycling through their offerings and keeps the kits relatively "fresh" in the stores and in new buyers' minds. And it's not just Moebius's say, they are just the licensee. The Fantasy Worlds people have an even bigger say in what gets released and what doesn't, and believe me, they're not going to pass up profits, either. The TV Seaview will be re-released, as will the Flying Sub, you can be sure of it. So will everything that has a chance of selling. They just need to wait until there is enough interest to warrant manufacturing some volume. Yes, the EBay Greedoids will be asking fortunes for the kits that are on hiatus. And idiots will pay those prices, too, and then kick themselves in two or three years time when they could have had four of them (possibly with corrections) for the same price. Or one of them and all the aftermarket accessories to go with them. Just be patient. It took 50 years to get them the first time. Another year or two is nothing.


I sure hope so. I didn't get the Seaview or Sub when they were out because I was focused on getting the J2 and Enterprise at that time so could not afford it. I am hoping another wave (heh heh, pardon the pun) will allow me to get these again at more affordable than ebay prices.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

To be honest,if you ask me that is up to the staff of Moebius Models 
to be decide.You should consider making a petition to them to get
the Flying Sub re-issued.It also wouldn't really if you can get them
to re-issue the Chariot as well.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

We might have to wait awhile to rerelease the Chariot, but Moebius will release their 1/35 scale Chariot/Pod combo sometime this year, I hope!


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like I will have to just sit and wait till it becomes available once more.
Cheers guys.

Paul


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most companies cycle their molds around. its not like the 60s when kits were made around the clock in runs of 20,000 at a time. Nowdays a mold is retired for a while and something new comes out. Kit runs are smaller but when demand for a reissue is great enough, they come back...


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Do you want us to find a deal for you ?
Saw the 8 window Seaview twice on sale for $60 US ?
Saw one FS for $40 US with the photoetch.
I don't think their that popular.


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you see the Fs on sale to ? As I live in the UK looking at US model shops usually ends up in the railway stores !



Paul


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Talked to Frank for the past several years at Monsterpalooza. Either last year or the previous year he mentioned that there were no plans to re-release the Flying Sub. If I remember correctly, it wasn't a good enough seller. I think he mentioned that the license was about to run out too.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

For a not so good seller,it's getting pretty hard to get.Possible it got to a slow start,and maybe it's not a great seller,but you sure don't see it all over E-Bay and the online hobby stores.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats becasue they didnt make that many and its been out and out of production a while now. I never bought one because it was too big and, IMHO, boring. The FS works nicely in smaller sizes but for a large model, there is not much to the outside. its just large smooth areas of nothing. And, some obvious details like figures were not included, forcing people to buy more stuff for it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course it's also a fact that the Flying Sub always did play second fiddle compared to the Seaview for many VTTBS fan,and since the Seaview already did cost a hefty to the modelers,and let's not forget that a small Flying Sub was also included as well.Put this all together and this would explain why many VTTBS fans opted out of buying the flying sub.And last but not least,Hobby dealers snub Sci-Fi kits because they only count for a fraction of kits sold,which are mostly automobile and military kits.This TV show is from the 1960's as well.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have my precioussssss. :tongue:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

These were hard to find back when I got one (Feb 2012), which was well past the release date. I searched online to find one at a good price and when I found one, i didn't hesitate.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone know if the molds for the old Monogram FS still exist???


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> Anyone know if the molds for the old Monogram FS still exist???



*Yes, they do indeed still exist. The last run was in 1995. There was talk of a re-release over the years, but once Frank threw his hat into the ring, it was dropped.

Z*


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually Frank TRIED to work with Revell to do a rerelease on the old Aurora Flying Sub, but for some reason, a deal could not be worked out. I believe it was AFTER Moebius obtained the Irwin Allen license (and perhaps the Seaview had been released and a NEW Flying Sub announced) that the HIGHLY entertaining Jerry Giamarrino threw HIS hat into the ring, and while the FS kit reissue HE announced never materialized, for MONTHS JG and "NuRora", "Found Aurora", WHATEVER the hell he was calling it that time around, was a topic of MUCH discussion. Of course it HAS been a VERY long time, anyone else remember this?
Tom


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zathros said:


> *Yes, they do indeed still exist. The last run was in 1995. There was talk of a re-release over the years, but once Frank threw his hat into the ring, it was dropped.
> 
> Z*


But that was 19 years ago.


----------

